# Cichlid Tank (texas holey rock)



## cntphzme (Aug 17, 2008)

Take a look at my tank. Let me know what ya think. I read up on the cichlids and I mixed some black moon sand in with about 60-70lbs of texas holey rock. The cichlids love chasing eachother through all the little holes. I have two of the large whisper 60 filters on the back. Two 24" bulbs on the top on a timer for 8 hours of light per day. Feed twice daily. I am changing about 15% water each week and 45% at the and of the month. I change one set of filter media in the filters that way the other holds the good bacteria. I am trying to figure out though the names of all my fish. If you can help please comment on my video or email me and let me know its the only thing I am unsure of. Here is the video I have of the tank.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

the tank looks great. where'd you get all that rock. I just bought one big piece of rock. but i really like the look of many smaller ones.


----------



## elgu3ro88 (Dec 16, 2008)

rock looks good with the black sand. imo if u added 1 more layer of rock on the back row and a black background, youd have a fantastic looking tank...


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

yuh that sounds cool. good idea. I hear i have to clean the sand and gravel often so i was thinking i could just siphon outall the sand out, leaving only the gravel. but making it a slope with gravel in the back and sand up front sounds great!

as for the back ground I plan on doing this: 
http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm
for at least the single back panel if i like it i may add another one to the next side.

Thanks for the good input. I havent put cichlins in yet, its still cycling. I think right after it cycles i might just vacume out the sand and do that anyways.

Thanks for the great idea

PS the guy at the store said the cichlids will move everything all around and that it didnt matter how i arraged it. is this the case ? before i go all about re-arranging everything.

when i had cichlids years ago we only had the standard gravel so this sand and stuff is new to me


----------

